# Accessing com over network

## gsfgf

How do i access one gentoo fs from another over the network?  Sorry, i'm vague, but i don't know where to start.  I need to be able to access file on the other coms.  I nedd to know the best way and a way i can do this just by booting off the install ISO (long story).

----------

## rogue

there's a bunch of ways you can do this

if you don't want to download any more packages, you can just set up the ssh server that is installed and use scp to transfer files.

if you can emerge stuff you could set up an ftp server (proftp or whatever floats your boat).  if you want windows file sharing, you could emerge samba.

you were pretty vague, but all the above are good for accessing stuff over a network

----------

